# Just messing around



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a room full of repairs to do that have accumulated over the winter months. I also have a new camera I purchased for my charters. Just messing around with it seeing how clear the pics would comeout so I decided why not post them.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

pics look pretty good man...lighting and focus are key...i believe you'll want the lighting/sun behind you but, i'm certainly no pro...

what's the rest of that sticker say on the bench? ifin' you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

You're not a peice of Sh!T
You're the whole turd..

My table is loaded with stickers. Most all of them are fishing related but a few weird ones have made their way onboard..LOL


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

now that's just damn funny! i don't care who you are...


----------

